# Dragonfish...



## honeyfish (Feb 9, 2010)

I've wanted one ever since I saw one at a Walmart one day. I know they require a huge tank, and probably lots and lots and lots of maintenance, so I'm not running out to buy one anytime soon. I was just wondering if anyone has ever had one of these or knows anyone who has/had one. I understand they need at least a 55 gallon tank that's at least 4 feet wide (since they can get up to 2 feet long, I've read). But it would seem silly to have such a big tank for one fishie. I wonder what would be compatible to put in a tank with him, and that he won't eat up (since they are carnivores and all). I don't suppose I could put a betta in the tank with him, as they might be too small and seen as prey? I've always been quite awed by these dragonfish creatures, and I've always wanted to have one. I'm going to get one, eventually, when I have enough money and time and space. But, until then, does anyone have an opinion on owning these incredibly strange animals?


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

I never have owned one. But I always thought they were cool looking. I don't see why you couldn't have a Betta. I looked up on this fish once and it said they can go with Corys, Mollies, and Swordtails. But of course I am a person who believes in trial and error.


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't know about the rest of you, but I would NOT put this guy with my betta! :shock:;-)





no seriously, what is a dragonfish? this was all I could see on google..LOL.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, uh... I don't think I'd put one of those in with my betta o_o Kind of... well, look at those teeth. I think that should say everything.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL stacy... not sure that's what it really is.

A "Dragon Fish" is a kind of Goby. A dragon Goby. Don't know much about them, but They scare me.  

http://www.tropicalfishfinder.co.uk/article_detail.asp?id=28


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Very funny. I am not sure what that is. But here is a Dragon Goby. 

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/detailed_image.cfm?pCatId=2526


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well Jade thanks for that...but that is still VERY scary!


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

They do look kinda scary. But it can't be no worse than my Goliath, snowflake moray eel, he gets aggressive when he eats. Also, the only problems with the Dragon Goby is when they get older they have to be in a Brackish water tank.


----------

